
$100M/Year to Shut Down: The Rise and Fall of CountryOutfitter.com - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/stories/country-outfitter
======
anoncoward111
This is actually an excellent anecdotal account of how you can go from wage
laborer to partner of a 9 million dollar company, and then watch the business
explode because FB decided to put the Berlin Wall between you and your
millions of fans.

A cautionary tale but also one of excitement and success! Pretty interesting
to me. I think I wouldn't quit my day job :)

------
fred_is_fred
After a "life-changing partial exit for the founding team" I'd never work
again. -- And that's probably why it will never happen to me in the first
place.

------
timavr
This is very honest revenue.

~~~
jmbo09
thank you! we appreciate the time you took to read it

